# Wie viel ist mein PC wert?



## 97McTim (30. September 2013)

Hallo. Ich hoffe das dieser Bereich, der richtige für meine Frage ist.
Ich wollte einmal wissen, wie viel mein PC noch wert ist.

Hier einmal alle Komponenten, mit denen ich ihn verkaufen würde:

CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q8200 @ 4x 2,33 GHz
RAM: 7GB DDR2 PC2-6400 (3x 2GB, 1x 1GB)
Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro Rev. 1.03G
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTS 450 @ 1GB GDDR5
Netzteil: Chieftec GPA-450S @ 450 Watt
DVD: Sony AD-7200S - LiteOn DH-20A1S  (Beides Brenner)
HDD: WDC WD3200AAJS-22B4A0  (320GB SATA)  WDC WD5000AAKB-00YSA0 (500GB IDE)
Kartenleser: Ja, SD, MMC, SmartMedia, CompactFlash I/II, MS/Pro


Der Leistungsindex beträgt (1,0-7,9):
CPU: 7,1
RAM: 7,1
Grafik: 7,1
Grafik (Spiele): 7,1
Prämiere Festplatte: 5,9
Gesamt: 5,9


Könnt ihr mir ca. Sagen, wie viel ich dafür noch bekommen könnte? Verkaufen würde ich ihn mit allen angegebenen Komponenten und ohne Betriebssystem.


----------



## Coldhardt (30. September 2013)

Wertschätzungen sind nur im Marktplatz erlaubt


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. September 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Wertschätzungen sind nur im Marktplatz erlaubt


 
So ist es - und da du dort (noch) keinen Zugang hast --> closed.


----------

